# Cost of groceries in Italy



## 100kilo

We are off to Europe for a month and are wondering if there is a significant saving to be made by taking a as much of our groceries with us as possible. We are on our 5th euro tour but everyone returning seems to be astonished by the rise in the cost of living over there?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi and welcome to the forum  

We were over there for 8 weeks in the spring, and didn't notice that much difference in prices to here, to be honest.

We didn't take too much stuff from home, although we did run out of teabags  

Gerald


----------



## 100kilo

Well that's a relief. A very good friend said they paid 2 euro's for 500 gr of tomatos and all and sundry appear to have needed to spend way over their anticpated spending allowance.

Warm regards,

John and Jan


----------



## jud

100kilo said:


> Well that's a relief. A very good friend said they paid 2 euro's for 500 gr of tomatos and all and sundry appear to have needed to spend way over their anticpated spending allowance.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> John and Jan


hi100kilo. everything in euro land is getting expensive we spend 5 months abroad off and on. for instance a cooked chicken 8euros u.k £4 -small pocket purse 4 euros u.k £1 and Italy has always been expensive. because of the crisis with the euro going abroad will cost more just look at portugal has started to charge for going on the motorways now.take as much as you can and just buy fresh stuff ( bread-veg-salad-milk ) and tea bags are expensive and there tea bags are not the same as ours ( there crap ) i should know we lived there 5 years the only thing which has stayed cheap is your bread. there is people on this forum who keep a record of there trip including money spent they will be able to tell you correctly . jud


----------



## eddied

*Grocery shopping*

 Ciao, well it depends what you call expensive, and how you eat.
If you eat in season fruit and veg. it wont cost you that much.
€2 for half a kilo of tomatoes is not that much if they're not in season. Right now for €2 you can get 2 kilos.
Right now Lidl supermarkets are offering pork at €8 per Kilo, I pay the 
same amount at my local butchers. Top quality beef is around €15 per kilo. Bread is becoming expensive at around €3/4 per Kilo. Butter is expensive. Cheese is expensive. Chicken and Turkey is cheap. Parma ham is expensive, and so is boiled ham, at about €19 per Kilo. Fresh anchovies are cheap, and delicious, and only cost €4.60 per Kilo. Fresh melon is €1 per kilo.
Moral - dine off fresh melon, home grown tomatoes, and fresh anchovies like I do. oh, eggs are cheap, €1.6 for a carton of 6.
Fresh whole milk is €1.51 per litre at my grocers. That is a fixed price printed on the bottle. A jar of Nescafe €4.90. Fresh ground coffee €4 for 250grams.
If you want bacon, and steaks, and so on, you will pay.
Can reccomend you bring a box of Typhoo or PG tips tea bags. Any left over I'll have 'em
:lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561

*Shopping*

Hi

We were in Italy for a chunk of April, the whole of May and a bit of June. Our van was fully loaded at the outset with man non perishables as I find the cost of food shopping to be through the roof, but you can manage this by shopping at Penny Market, Lidl etc if you wish. As an example, one litre of fresh milk is about 1.50 euro in the Auchan or Carrefour (yes, both are common in Italy), yet in Penny Market, fresh milk is 59 cents per litre.

Markets are good value for fresh veg etc.

Meat was highly priced everywhere except poor quality pork mince or turkey!

Russell


----------



## jhelm

*Re: Grocery shopping*



eddied said:


> Ciao, well it depends what you call expensive, and how you eat.
> If you eat in season fruit and veg. it wont cost you that much.
> €2 for half a kilo of tomatoes is not that much if they're not in season. Right now for €2 you can get 2 kilos.
> Right now Lidl supermarkets are offering pork at €8 per Kilo, I pay the
> same amount at my local butchers. Top quality beef is around €15 per kilo. Bread is becoming expensive at around €3/4 per Kilo. Butter is expensive. Cheese is expensive. Chicken and Turkey is cheap. Parma ham is expensive, and so is boiled ham, at about €19 per Kilo. Fresh anchovies are cheap, and delicious, and only cost €4.60 per Kilo. Fresh melon is €1 per kilo.
> Moral - dine off fresh melon, home grown tomatoes, and fresh anchovies like I do. oh, eggs are cheap, €1.6 for a carton of 6.
> Fresh whole milk is €1.51 per litre at my grocers. That is a fixed price printed on the bottle. A jar of Nescafe €4.90. Fresh ground coffee €4 for 250grams.
> If you want bacon, and steaks, and so on, you will pay.
> Can reccomend you bring a box of Typhoo or PG tips tea bags. Any left over I'll have 'em
> :lol:
> saluti,
> eddied


It would be interesting for me to see the comparison to UK prices. We do most of our shopping at the Lidl as it is much less expensive however the quality of some things is lower and much is imported from Germany where they don't have the same high quality standards as Italy.


----------



## provencal

Motorway tolls are surprisingly good value in Italy.

We were in Europe for eight weeks in early summer and thought prices were high compared with last year. Back in the UK we found that everything had shot up whilst we'd been away and Europe wasn't so bad.

Brian


----------



## Rapide561

*Shopping*

JHELM - here ae a few random prices from my Tesco shopping list.

500g Lurpak butter - £2

4 pint carton of fresh milk £1.49

300g Nescafe instant coffee - £6

Coke - 12 tins for £3 (Coke, not a cheaper brand)

Jar of Napolina tomato pasta sauce - 2 for £2

Walkers crisps - 18 packs for £2

Large chicken breats - 2 for £4 (can multibuy 3 packs for £10, mixing with pork, lamb etc)

Lean mince - 500 g - £3

Sliced white loaf - Hovis - £1.25

I think the UK is a lot cheaper than France, Spain or Italy for grocery shopping. I agree that ALDI, LIDL etc was cheaper in Italy but the quality left a bit to be desired.

Russell


----------



## alshymer

*Cost of Groceries in Italy*

Hi
We can never understand why people buy expensive motorhomes, pay ferry costs and fuel costs and then worry about the cost of day to day items whilst away!!
The UK is cheaper than the continent generally, because there are so many more people per kilometre and of course there is so much more competition.
We would rather pay the extra and have great weather, peace and quiet and no riots!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Zebedee

Hi 100

First of all you have to know which items are *significantly *cheaper in the UK. If it's only a couple of pence here and there it's obviously a waste of time and energy, and compiling such a list (accurately with current prices) will not be easy.

Then you have to ask yourself why you go abroad, and if part of the answer is "_because we enjoy the food_", you are in danger of shooting yourself in the foot before you even start. :roll:

I would be very surprised if you could carry enough groceries to save more than a few quid, and then you are forced to eat what you have with you. However tempting (*and cheap*!! 8O ) you find the stuff in the local street markets or supermarkets, you can't buy it because the van is already like a mobile grocery shop. :roll:

Just our opinion - but we would only take those items we really like, but cannot get over there, and that only amounts to Yorkshire tea and smoked bacon.

Welcome to the forum BTW. 

Dave


----------



## clive1821

*Re: Cost of Groceries in Italy*




alshymer said:


> Hi
> We can never understand why people buy expensive motorhomes, pay ferry costs and fuel costs and then worry about the cost of day to day items whilst away!!
> The UK is cheaper than the continent generally, because there are so many more people per kilometre and of course there is so much more competition.
> We would rather pay the extra and have great weather, peace and quiet and no riots!!!
> Regards
> Alshymer


I would totaly agree with you....


----------



## bognormike

From what I've seen, the Italians still buy their groceries from small shops & markets. Fresh veg & fruit in season are always reasonable (if you don't mind having uneven sizes and shapes, and having some soil on them - the brits have been brainwashed by the supermarkets into wanting standard sizes and perfect looks - well looks ain't everything!). Meat is expensive, but we found chicken good value, pasta is cheap and excellent. Do what the locals do, and have a little bit of meat with pasta and a sauce - loads of variety available in sauces! 

And of course the wines.....

We take a supply of tea bags with us, and a couple of tins as back up, but buy most things locally - as has been said above, you're travelling around sampling the local culture, and food is one of the main things included in that!


----------



## hmh

*cost of groceries in Italy*

It is the low £ versus the Euros which is causing this, try and find a Lidl, their spirits are unbelievably cheap, what you lose on the swings etc. . . .

Helen


----------



## Chrisv

Zebedee said:


> Hi 100
> 
> First of all you have to know which items are *significantly *cheaper in the UK. If it's only a couple of pence here and there it's obviously a waste of time and energy, and compiling such a list (accurately with current prices) will not be easy.
> 
> Then you have to ask yourself why you go abroad, and if part of the answer is "_because we enjoy the food_", you are in danger of shooting yourself in the foot before you even start. :roll:
> 
> I would be very surprised if you could carry enough groceries to save more than a few quid, and then you are forced to eat what you have with you. However tempting (*and cheap*!! 8O ) you find the stuff in the local street markets or supermarkets, you can't buy it because the van is already like a mobile grocery shop. :roll:
> 
> Just our opinion - but we would only take those items we really like, but cannot get over there, and that only amounts to Yorkshire tea and smoked bacon.
> 
> Welcome to the forum BTW.
> 
> Dave


Hello, 
I would agree with everything above. We've not been long back from a 7 week trip to Italy. We found that (larger)supermarkets were few and far between compared to UK/France etc. We had one spell where we didn't come across a supermarket for almost 2 weeks and had to rely on campsite shops 8O Even I noticed the difference! We may have just been unlucky. 
When we did eventually find one in Castiglione del Lago I can tell you that I never thought I'd be so excited to see a Lidl! It was like supermarket sweep and just for once I did not have to put anything back on the shelf!
We also found that the small mini-supermarkets were just as 
expensive as the camp shops. 
This was our experience and it may be different for others.
Generally speaking the price of fish would never affect our holiday.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## SpeedyDux

We did very little self-catering on our recent 3 week trip to Italy.

Nevertheless there is still real value to be had eating out - there was one Italian restaurant we found where for 10 Euros each we had a 3 course meal including a bottle of the house red wine.  The food and service was excellent! We also could get excellent Pizza Marinara in another restaurant - still only 4 Euros, menu price unchanged since 2008.

[BTW in Europe I always re-stock with Liptons Yellow Label tea bags to bring home to the UK. I can't buy them here any longer although ASDA used to have them in their foreign food aisle. Very odd, that. :? ]

SD


----------



## Zebedee

SpeedyDux said:


> [BTW in Europe I always re-stock with Liptons Yellow Label tea bags to bring home to the UK. I can't buy them here any longer although ASDA used to have them in their foreign food aisle. Very odd, that. :? ]
> SD


Your sense of humour knows no bounds Speedy! :wink:

I'd rather fill the teapot from the grey waste tap!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Liptons Yellow falls into the same category as deep fried Mars bars . . . it should be on the "_Prohibited Substances List_". 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Suenliam

Zeb - how dare you criticise our national dish :wink: Actually I agree, (although I have never seen it) deep fried Mars Bars should be banned.

Back to taking food with you - I cannot speak for Italy, but know France well. Part of the pleasure of our holiday is to be able to not only look at market produce, but buy it and speak to the stall holders as well. The flavour of "knobbly" veg bears no comparison to our Supermarket stuff. It may be a bit more expensive, but it won't make the difference between being able to afford a holiday or not. We do not have a separate green grocers here. Must admit tea bags are a must though.

Have usually been guilty of taking stuff back to France as a "starter pack" such as pates etc.  

We were in France in May/June and were amazed at how the cost of menu lunches had not moved in many years - still get a 3 course + small carafe of plonk for about 10euros. Especially if you go where the locals go away from the main boulevards. 

Due to get ferry week Monday and can't wait for the full glut of autumn harvest of veg. in the markets. 

It occurs to me that we have occasionally criticised others for not supporting local shops/markets particularly when using aires or campsites provided by the local councils. Lets not fall into the same trap. (Ducks to avoid incoming...................)

Sue


----------



## hmh

It's strange but we now find PG tips etc too strong . . .

Italian butchers have fabulous creations of veal / ham / cheese and their pastry shops have you drooling, you don't know which of the savoury and sweet items to go for first.

We stayed in a tiny seaside resort for a few days, and the butcher would ask me when I went back, if we had liked the things we tried.

Veg include long green leafy sorts of chicory or endive which you simply chop and toss in a frying pan, and lots of broad beans.

Helen


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Mod any Mod

Please edit SpeedyDux's post for the use of bad language.

He said L*****s Y****w L***l.


----------



## Zebedee

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: @ Thursdays!

If it helps the OP (or anyone else :wink: ) I think we have finally got it just about right . . . though it won't suit everyone of course. :roll: 

Mrs Zeb makes a curry or chilli con carne and freezes enough for a meal each. We also carry half a dozen sachets of 2-minute microwave rice, which can just as easily be boiled in the bag if we are off hook-up.

That's the first meal sorted! Out of the freezer box and heat up the curry/chilli and a bag of rice - or two if we are starving.

The remaining sachets of rice form part of the emergency supplies, along with a couple of sachets of ready to eat stew (or whatever) plus a tin of boiled new potatoes, one of peas and one of sweetcorn. Not exactly gourmet meals, but perfectly palatable, keeps forever, and better than traipsing round town on a Sunday evening looking for somewhere to get a bite. :wink: (Been there I'm afraid! 8O )

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild

That's exactly what my missus does. Makes up the saucy/meaty bits and freezes into meal size plastic pots. Fills the freezer compartment. Then all we need to do is boil up the rice or pasta on site. Make a variety in the ease and luxury of the kitchen at home, and we have six days' meals.
480 Tetley teabags ran out after 2 months away, so we were forced to use LYL's. If you leave them to brew for half an hour or so, you will actually get a bit of colour - but unfortunately no taste.


----------



## Zebedee

ThursdaysChild said:


> . . . we were forced to use LYL's. If you leave them to brew for half an hour or so, you will actually get a bit of colour - but unfortunately *no taste*.


Not quite true Thursdays!

There's just enough flavour to ruin the taste of the water!! 8O 8O 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux

Philistines!

Try Liptons Yellow Label tea without milk, on a hot day. Very refreshing. 

Surely I can't be the only Liptons tea drinker on here ...?


SD


----------



## Zebedee

SpeedyDux said:


> Try Liptons Yellow Label tea without milk, on a hot day.SD


No thanks, but at least your taste buds are not completely dysfunctional . . . you are careful not to contaminate the perfectly good milk!! 8O 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Believe it or believe it not, LYL is the biggest selling tea brand in the world.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Which all goes to show that.........................


----------



## Grizzly

I can't believe people use _ teabags_. I'd rather go without !

If you don't want leaves down the sink then go to any French supermarket and buy a packet of filtres a the ( sorry, can't do accents) and fill your own- 75% Darjeeling, 25 % Assam and a pinch of Earl Grey makes a good blend or take a tea ball. If you're going to drink tea at least drink something decent.

http://carrefourmarket-grandchamp.com/bt-30-filtres-a-the-cilia,7196,27,230,725.htm

We do much the same as Dave but without the frozen meals- boil in bag rice, pasta measured out in meal sized portions, a couple of stir in pasta sauces, a couple of cook-your-own baguettes and a couple of meals of Look What I've Found's are our emergency meals and the rest we buy as we go along.

We have found food more expensive and compensate by not eating out so often or taking a picnic for lunch.

G

Edit to add link


----------

